# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Hilfe beim Rampenbau

## downhilla

brauche hilfe baue rampe weißt net wie breit und ob zum schluss abrunden oder spitz  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## dolcho

frag doch die fmxer in holzgerlingen...die können dir sicher auch paar rampen zeigen, oder  :Wink:

----------


## downhilla

wer ist das ich hab keine ahnung :Confused:

----------


## punkt

als erstes kaufst du dir einen Duden und schaust nach, was die Wörter Rechtschreibung und Satzbau bedeuten

----------


## dolcho

www.motocross-holzgerlingen.de/

----------


## downhilla

sag doch gleich.

----------


## dolcho

mx + holzgerlingen was soll ich da noch sagen ?

----------


## noox

Und nächstes Mal einen Aussagekräftigen Titel, sonst muss ich den Thread löschen. 

Am besten mal die Forumsregeln und eventuell auch die FAQs durchlesen.

----------


## LePierre

brauche hilfe baue haus  :Big Grin:

----------


## HardRide

> brauche hilfe baue rampe weißt net wie breit und ob zum schluss abrunden oder spitz


Deutschkurs halt viel gehilft und kostet nur drei Geld :Mr. Yellow:

----------

